
Synthetic jellyfish a hybrid of rat hearts and plastic - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/07/synthetic-jellyfish-a-hybrid-of-rat-hearts-and-plastic/
======
ColinWright
In case you're interested, the same story, from other sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4278142> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4279457>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4280887>

